# Fisher Hydraulic Fluid?



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

We run mostly Fisher electric/hydraulic units on our trucks. Every year we change the fluid with genuine Fisher hydraulic oil. This year the Fisher dealer asked me why we dont just use ATF fluid. He said thats all they use. I know with the Myers, the genuine Meyers blue fluid really makes a difference ( we have one Meyers in the fleet), is Fisher different? ATF is a lot cheaper, but will we have problems? Its been real cold here the last few days ( -20 the other night, not wind chill, actually -20) and the Fisher units were very slow operating. One wouldnt raise at all untill we brought it in the shop to warm up.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I think the only real difference between the Fisher fluid and normal ATF fluid is that Fisher's fluid is supposed to hold up better in cold temps.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have used ATF in everything for years.I usually buy synthetic,no particular brand,just whatever is cheap.I usually get 5 gallon pails,and then just fill up smaller qt bottles for the trucks.The synthetic works better at cold temp,but I have never had a problem with regular ATF either in cold weather if every thing else is in good working order and the fluid is clean.

If your units are getting slow in the cold,or freezing up,then you have moisture in the system.Flush EVERYTHING out,and change the fluid to synthetic ATF.Should take more than 3-4 qts to flush everything and refill a unit.

It was really cold here lately too,and we have had no problems.Might want to check your motors too,as the end housing bushings get worn,and really slow them down too.


----------



## Leethehandyman (Jan 8, 2003)

CPSS....The Fisher oil I ran in my powerpack was synthetic. It ran about 6 bucks a quart, but I could only get it from the Fisher dealer. I am now running ATF with no problem ,just change it often(seasonal) to keep the water out. The one advantage I find with the ATF is availablity. Running an 86 Chevy I aways have fluid on hand ,just in case!


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

The plow I bought this season has fisher hydraulic fluid in it. I don't like it. When it's -10 @ 5 am the plow is very very slugish. The first few times I drop it,it goes slower then it raises. I've never had problem with atf as long as it was flushed at the begining of the season. The dealer says to just put atf in it but I keep the Hydraulic fluid because that's what the plow came with, I wouldn't want to have an issue if something were to go wrong with the pump.
Casey


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## plowman6977 (Oct 1, 2003)

*atf vs meyer*

at our shop we use meyer blue oil all the way around on all equipment fisher, meyer, hiniker, western. the blue oil has an additive to help with the lower temps. it gets alittle costly but the meyer yellow oil has the additives in it. the only difference I can see with yellow oil is that it mixes easier with other oils.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i would stick with fisher fluid or the blue stuff, the atf i have seen in westerns if its not broke not fix it


----------

